
A Mathematician Who Decodes the Patterns Stamped Out by Life - dizzystar
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-mathematician-who-decodes-the-patterns-stamped-out-by-life-20171220/
======
pknerd
A good video of her work
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJGpABrEatc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJGpABrEatc)

~~~
bmc7505
Nice followup on how termite mounds support biodiversity and fit into the
larger Savannah ecosystem:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eH6X2rAQEs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eH6X2rAQEs)

------
calebm
Somewhat ambiguous headline - I thought maybe she had died.

------
s_gourichon
To me, the title meant that she understood subtle relations between apparently
unrelated facts in life and how to make the best of them. Did not expect that
she studied fairy circles on a Namibian landscape.

"Instead of office chair package contained bobcat. Would not buy again."
[https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/325:_A-Minus-
Minu...](https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/325:_A-Minus-Minus)

